# US Celebs & Cuban cigars



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

Browsing the net and looking at photos of US celebs, there are quite a few photographed: smoking Cubans plain as day...

Is this not illegal?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

It is illegal. Not sure anyone is going to pursue a celeb, or any one else, for smoking though. It is actually illegal for a US citizen to own/smoke them no matter where they are.

There are just to many other things to chase besides the end user of an illegal substance in Amerika.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

There was a video of former president Bill Clinton buying and smoking a Monticristo Cuban Cigar some time back!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh the criminality of such doings!  LOL. I honestly think that we have much bigger worries in the world today than whether a US citizen smokes a Cuban cigar. :spy:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There was a video of former president Bill Clinton buying and smoking a Monticristo Cuban Cigar some time back!


I thought his intern handled his cigars for him?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

When have celebrities ever been punished for something illegal(other than taxes)?


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

No, just the humidification.



Stonedog said:


> I thought his intern handled his cigars for him?


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

It is...but people smoke them...


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Arnold swarchenegger was on Fallon recently and talked about cigars.

I don't know where he gets his info from but he claims its legal to receive them as gifts.m at least that's what it sounded like he was saying to me

Late Night with Jimmy Fallon - Arnold Schwarzenegger - Video - NBC.com


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy!

LiveLeak.com - Former United States President Bill Clinton Buys a Cuban Cigar


----------

